# Silkies laying eggs on the floor



## Mark (Nov 27, 2012)

Can you teach a silkie to lay in a nesting box?

This is our first flock that will be 6 months old next week.

Right now our silkie has just started laying and we find the egg on the floor. Our situation is a bit complicated. Our 3 silkies (2 hens, 1 rooster) were introduced to our 10 Colombian Reds (all hens) when they were both about 2 months of age.

The silkies are definitely on the bottom of the pecking order. They mostly were shunned to the corner by "the Reds" for about 4 months (2 weeks ago). They are now integrating nicely but haven't made it up to the nesting boxes like the Reds. The nesting box is about 3 feet off the ground w/ a ramp attached. We've tried to give the silkies some privacy by resting some plywood at an angle against the wall. They like hiding sometimes, but don't lay in it. They lay the eggs in front.

Any ideas? thanks.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i put a false egg, (a golf ball lol) in my boxes after mine started laing on floor. it took about a week for her to start laying in the box.


----------



## Mark (Nov 27, 2012)

I guess the real deal is that either the silkies don't want to climb so high, OR they aren't being allowed up by the Reds. All the Reds found the boxes (w/ the help of a wooden false egg) just fine.

I've read silkies like hanging out near the ground... So maybe a new box down low?

Where do you all have nesting boxes for silkies?

thanks.


----------



## aggie9296 (Nov 27, 2012)

All of my nesting boxes are on the floor so the Silkies have no trouble finding them. May put their own box down there? They do usually eventually roost, too. Just takes them a while.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

some silkies are not all that good at flying but you did say you have a ramp
this is how i set up my nest boxes
i hang them on the wall, leaving them down on the floor can lead to snakes getting in & eating up your eggs
i don't want to share with the snakes ))
so i put them just high enough that the hen can stretch her neck up & see into the box
they can see if there are already eggs in there which makes them want to lay in there too
(every hen wants a cluch of eggs)

so i would say add a smaller nest box & put it down lower 


good luck
piglett


----------



## Mark (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes thanks everyone. I did decide to make the silkies their own box down low. After about two weeks, with the help of a golf ball in the box, they finally started laying inside. Now though, one has gone broody... I never knew a golf ball could get so hot. (I've removed the golf ball and am trying to discourage the broodiness). We're not ready for Silkie chicks yet. Does it matter that the hens and rooster are from the same clutch?


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Mark said:


> Yes thanks everyone. I did decide to make the silkies their own box down low. After about two weeks, with the help of a golf ball in the box, they finally started laying inside. Now though, one has gone broody... I never knew a golf ball could get so hot. (I've removed the golf ball and am trying to discourage the broodiness). We're not ready for Silkie chicks yet. Does it matter that the hens and rooster are from the same clutch?


 one of my silkies is broody too, it's really cold here (below zero at night)so not sure they will make it but i'll let her try. it sure feels warm in that nest


----------

